# Kydex



## arnisandyz (Mar 31, 2004)

Anybody experienced in forming sheaths from Kydex?  I ordered some supplies to start making (and selling) sheaths for my training knives.  I have a pretty god idea how  to do it, but if you have any tips I'd appreciate it.
Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 19, 2004)

OK,

I've played around with this stuff and after overcooking a couple pieces, I've figured out a good temp to heat at and after some research on the net...a good way to mold.  If anyone needs any info let me know.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 19, 2004)

When you get one you really like how about posting a pic of it.


----------

